# A little of everything on Betty B---8/29-30/11



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll try to keep this short. Left Sportsman's around 2:30PM on Monday. Found a big PVC pipe floating upright about 40 miles offshore with a few nice tripletail under it. We hook a couple and land 1. Hit a couple of our rocks a few miles south of there and catch a few red grouper, white snapper and a bunch of AJ's to 45lbs or so. Run on out to Petronius and find it pretty dead besides some blackfin. Catch a few for chunking later and after an hour or so of live baiting at various depths we head to marlin and have similar results there. Hit Ram later in the evening and immediately start marking big fish at 350-400ft. We drops jigs and live baits deep but only end up with large blackfin. Knowing there are big yellowfin down there, we stick it out for the remainder of the evening and continue live baiting and chunking for at least a couple more hours. We get some rest and at about 5:00AM I start to head back to rig. As the sun starts to give a slight glow we make out some fish feeding on top and put out a spread. Get a double hookup as soon as we get 2 baits out and pull the hooks on one. Alan takes the rod and 30 minutes later, we deck a solid 125-130lb YFT. We just put out 2 baits and after I swing the Betty B back over the action we get hooked up again to yet another solid YFT. Landon makes shorter work of this one and the 120lb fish is on deck. We ended up getting one more, smaller YFT, a 10lb dolphin, several blackfin and big bonito before heading back to the North to more deep rocks. Catch a few more red grouper, big beeliners and white snapper before calling it a trip.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys are amazing. Congratulations!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Mind telling what the YFT's hit on the troll?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice work!!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report, way to stick it out! Paid off!


----------



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

U R The MAN!

good job


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's some nice tunas. Good job!


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

nice job those are some awesome YF's!!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Very Nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great Job..! Nice to get some quality fish.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Way to go fella's. I'm glad to see Ted finally got to go out and show ya'll how to catch some.
Did Philip make it out?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Way to go Chris! you demonstrated the No. 1 thing you need in the boat, Confidence! confidence to stick with fish you knew where there!


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

excellent catch guys, tip of the hat capt


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Cast-N-Call said:


> Way to go fella's. I'm glad to see Ted finally got to go out and show ya'll how to catch some.
> Did Philip make it out?


LOL, yeah, thats exactly what I was thinking

Yes, the big guy was out with us


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Beautiful fish and great report, congrats!


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice grade of yft!!! Glad they played nice in the morning. Hope to see you out here soon.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

great report and awesome fish!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Nothing wrong there! What did you have out in your spread when they hit?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh just some little things.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Damn Chris, your are a goon. Lol


----------



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice report and Cris,:thumbup:


That is good success




-------------------
Charter Boat..Fishing Charters..Fishing Miami


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report chris. way to slay em.


----------

